# brown type algae on rock and leaves



## swifty1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi all,

I've a new 70g corner tank (cycled with a cloned filter) which is suffering a bit with a brown type algae on the rocks and leaves. The other info on brown algae seem to be sludge type stuff but this isn't, it seems 'harder' and of a thin coating.

The tank has low lighting 80W (but hope to add 2 x 36W T5 compacts shortly), has ADA AS base topped with 2" fine sand.

I've got DIY Co2 and have just started adding dry ferts.

pH is 7.5, Ammonia and Nitrite 0, Nitrate<5

It's not highly densely planted as this is intended to be more of a 'fish' tank than planted but i would like the plants I have to look healthy - i'm not worried about fast growth rates etc, just healthy plants.

The main plants getting brown leaves are the amazon swords and broadleaf pogostemon stellate. However, the plum slate rocks are now completely covered in the brown stuff.

Any suggestions?

The rock has turned a dark rusty brown










brown dusting on top of a leaf behind the rock









brown stain is the top of a heavily browned sword leaf









Surprisingly the photo's don't do the algae justice, in the flesh the plants look a lot more 'unhealthy'. I've cut a lot of the affected leaves off the broad leafed pogostemon stellata.


----------

